# Viewtopic numbers



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Having been on this forum for a few months, I'm intrigued as to how you get a Viewtopic number to link to a previous post.

Would someone kindly explain how you go about it please.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Blaven11 said:


> Having been on this forum for a few months, I'm intrigued as to how you get a Viewtopic number to link to a previous post.
> 
> Would someone kindly explain how you go about it please.


Copy and paste the whole link. The forum black arts gurus do the rest... :lol:

Like this...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153119

Cheers

rich


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

You simply copy and paste it from your address bar - whilst viewing the topic that you want the link for. I hope this makes sense :?

eg. this topic is viewtopic.php?f=30&t=153798

Hope that helps - Saj


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Beat me to it Rich, must learn to type faster!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SAJSTER said:


> Beat me to it Rich, must learn to type faster!!


Get a Mac... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> > Having been on this forum for a few months, I'm intrigued as to how you get a Viewtopic number to link to a previous post.
> ...


that's the whole topic tho

here is a specific post from that topic, if that's what you mean?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153119&start=30#p1563469


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> SAJSTER said:
> 
> 
> > Beat me to it Rich, must learn to type faster!!
> ...


Why is he going flashing :lol:


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Now confused more than ever.

Being somewhat computer illiterate could someone give me a step by step guide please. Tried the above, which I do appreciate, but not working for me.

Cheers.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > SAJSTER said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Like this? viewtopic.php?f=30&t=153798

Thanks guys. Simples!!!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

that's it or you can double click on the re- title as in rich's post then use the url and that'll take you to a specific post in the thread

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=153798#p1569201


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> that's it or you can double click on the re- title as in rich's post then use the url and that'll take you to a specific post in the thread
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=153798#p1569201


Could you explain on this one please. Excuse the ignorance!.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ok, in some threads there are dozens of replies, when you use the web address as you have it'll only take you to the start of the whole thread.

Lets say that I have made a post about 5 pages in that you want to reference it in another thread then you would find my post double click on the title IE Re - Pioneer F10bt then use that address from the top of your browser

hope that makes sense????


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> ok, in some threads there are dozens of replies, when you use the web address as you have it'll only take you to the start of the whole thread.
> 
> Lets say that I have made a post about 5 pages in that you want to reference it in another thread then you would find my post double click on the title IE Re - Pioneer F10bt then use that address from the top of your browser
> 
> hope that makes sense????


I'm confused...


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Got it. viewtopic.php?f=30&t=153798#p1569893.

Many thanks.

Easy when you know how isn't it.

Cheers.


----------

